# Coming Soon



## cpanthersfan (Dec 20, 2007)

Coming soon to a computer screen in front of you, I'm planning on gamemastering a pbp game containing d20 Modern and Urban Arcana. The catch is...there's no magic to be had! Just straightforward guns and technology and still have the races found in Urban Arcana as well as d20 Modern. If anyone is interested in giving my game world a try, by all means, reply to this post so I'll know I have interested players and how many. Its name is "Urban Modern"...


----------



## Khairn (Dec 30, 2007)

So you'll be using the default Urban Arcana setting?

Can you share a little about the background and storyline?


----------



## cpanthersfan (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I haven't read it from end to end yet but mostly yes and d20 Modern as well. Yeah, the setting is in Urban Arcana.  It is home-brew.  Some is me, some is mixture from this setting, d20 Modern, and a few other d20 stuff like Resident Evil and Highlander.  I'm using Urban Arcana as the main and players using stuff from d20 Modern and Urban Arcana.  Like I said earlier, no magic.  Just guns and technology.  Think Shadowrun without the magic and in present time.  Will have more info as I think and prepare more.  I got 6 interested players!  Not bad huh?  I can take you in as a backup in case one going to drop out.  I should have it out in February.  Let me know



			
				Devyn said:
			
		

> So you'll be using the default Urban Arcana setting?
> 
> Can you share a little about the background and storyline?


----------



## cpanthersfan (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's the link, www.setbb.com/adhoc/ if you want to go there and the forum is entitled Urban Modern.  You can post on the player roster as a player, backup player or lurker.


----------

